# Slate Digital new Everything Bundle Subscription



## muziksculp (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi,

Just got an email about their big announcement at AES. The Salte Digital Everything Bundle subscription option, at a monthly cost of $14.99, or pay up front for a one year subscription at $179.88 (40% OFF). 

http://slatedigital.com/sign-up/



What do you think about this ?

They seem to have vamped up their website design, looks cool. 

I also remember some Slate Digital FG-X users complaining about it, but not sure what exactly is the issue, did they fix (whatever the issue was) via an Update ? 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## pdub (Sep 30, 2016)

Wow that's a great deal. I paid $274 up front four months ago.


----------



## gtrwll (Oct 1, 2016)

Couldn't justify the old price for my current use, but this I can. Pretty awesome deal for plugins of that quality.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Oct 1, 2016)

I agree. Have been a Slate user for years from back in the "working with bands" days. Great plugins with a low cpu overhead and this latest price works out at less than what one would typically spend on plugins throughout the year.

Fair play to Steven making a subscription model, that makes financial sense in my view.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 1, 2016)

One thing to be careful of which I heard on the Facebook forum pages is that it doesn't include the third party plugins like the Lexicon reverb and you need to pay more for that. I haven't personally looked into it so don't quote me on it.


----------



## owenave (Oct 1, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> One thing to be careful of which I heard on the Facebook forum pages is that it doesn't include the third party plugins like the Lexicon reverb and you need to pay more for that. I haven't personally looked into it so don't quote me on it.


In the email I got it said it included the Reverb and the new Digital Delay and the other plugs that are not slate made. http://slatedigital.com/everything-bundle/#whatyouget gives you and idea.


----------



## pdub (Oct 1, 2016)

It does include the new Verbsuite reverb but the Relab LX480 is not part of the new bundle.


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello there,

I am interested in the monthly 14,99$ deal, is anyone here using it? Are these plug-ins also good for orchestral work? I am quite new to this "mastering" topic and I really like that this deal offers a lot of mixing courses too, but I am not sure if it's something that will also work for virtual orchestral stuff and if the tutorials are really helpful. Anyone?

Regards,
Tino


----------



## whinecellar (Apr 5, 2017)

I jumped into it just for the VerbSuite Classics reverb alone - specifically the Bricasti M7 addition, which blows any other M7 "snapshots" out of the water. It's scarily close to the real deal since it dynamically captures the modulated tail of an algorithmic verb as opposed to a static convo snapshot. And oh yeah, everything else in the bundle is absolutely top notch as well. $15/month is a STEAL.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 5, 2017)

whinecellar said:


> I jumped into it just for the VerbSuite Classics reverb alone - specifically the Bricasti M7 addition, which blows any other M7 "snapshots" out of the water. It's scarily close to the real deal since it dynamically captures the modulated tail of an algorithmic verb as opposed to a static convo snapshot. And oh yeah, everything else in the bundle is absolutely top notch as well. $15/month is a STEAL.



The VerbSuite Classics is very tempting. I didn't subscribe to their everything bundle (yet), but I'm thinking of subscribing to it via the one year special price payment (only this week) of $149.99

Lots of quality plug-ins for that annual subscription price, which I think is a very attractive deal. Basically I get two months subscriptions for free for the one year period.


----------



## zacnelson (Apr 5, 2017)

Tino Danielzik said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am interested in the monthly 14,99$ deal, is anyone here using it? Are these plug-ins also good for orchestral work? I am quite new to this "mastering" topic and I really like that this deal offers a lot of mixing courses too, but I am not sure if it's something that will also work for virtual orchestral stuff and if the tutorials are really helpful. Anyone?
> 
> ...


I highly recommend it; obviously with orchestral stuff you are less likely to use the Monster compressor, but there are nice EQs and a wonderful AIR plug which will come in handy. Of course, the big item that will interest you is the VerbSuite Classics and the Bricasti emulation.


----------



## nulautre (Apr 6, 2017)

The only "Negative" i can think of is the use on an iLok. I don't mind it on my home rig but on my laptop where usb ports are at a premium it's annoying.

Other than that they sound great and the price is very appealing.


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Apr 6, 2017)

Thank you guys very much! I already have an iLok 1 & 2, so this will not be a problem. I still have to think about it, I still don't know if I really NEED this for my work, or if my build-ins and free plug-ins are enough for my purposes. Think, think, think...


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 6, 2017)

Tino Danielzik said:


> Thank you guys very much! I already have an iLok 1 & 2, so this will not be a problem. I still have to think about it, I still don't know if I really NEED this for my work, or if my build-ins and free plug-ins are enough for my purposes. Think, think, think...




As you mentioned , it has a lot of products that are similar to whats already out there. Ive signed up for audiodeluxe and plugindiscounts newsletters and they have great one day deals for waves plugins. so basically ive collected almost of the waves plugins at $30 bucks at a time.
with subscription model im concern ill use these plugins in projects that in the future when I decide not to use the plugins, I wont be able to open old projects. and also, the whole point of subscription software is just a big screw to consumers.. just like adobe cloud.

Also, im not too happy of these companies really trying very hard NOT to mention the equipments they are modeling after... "FG-116, FG-N, FG-73, FG 224?!"

I mean, just pay the damn license or make your own original product and legacy!

But I know im in the minority here.


----------



## John Busby (Apr 6, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> less likely to use the Monster compressor


this plug in is a gem on a perc parallel buss


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Apr 7, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> As you mentioned , it has a lot of products that are similar to whats already out there. Ive signed up for audiodeluxe and plugindiscounts newsletters and they have great one day deals for waves plugins. so basically ive collected almost of the waves plugins at $30 bucks at a time.
> with subscription model im concern ill use these plugins in projects that in the future when I decide not to use the plugins, I wont be able to open old projects. and also, the whole point of subscription software is just a big screw to consumers.. just like adobe cloud.
> 
> Also, im not too happy of these companies really trying very hard NOT to mention the equipments they are modeling after... "FG-116, FG-N, FG-73, FG 224?!"
> ...



That is a really good point, thank you for the comment. I will definitly take a look at these discount pages (I haven't known them so far). And I share the concerns you have, I guess it is more reliable to buy a few of theire plug-ins and HAVE them instead of renting them.


----------



## zacnelson (Apr 7, 2017)

Don't be fooled; WAVES offer these discounts because they make their money later on when you have to pay for the upgrade plans. It's sneaky! Also a lot of the discounted Waves plugs are VERY old, they are still selling 15 year old plugins which haven't changed in the slightest. (But they still won't work if you don't do the upgrade thingy)


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 7, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> Don't be fooled; WAVES offer these discounts because they make their money later on when you have to pay for the upgrade plans. It's sneaky! Also a lot of the discounted Waves plugs are VERY old, they are still selling 15 year old plugins which haven't changed in the slightest. (But they still won't work if you don't do the upgrade thingy)


thats def a very good point and i really despise waves for this. at the same time, i havent had to do the wup for the longest time. and every time i do it its for a big change in os. 

then again, coding to update the plugins is very time consuming. so the slate model or the waves model both look at ways to keep paying for the software updates. every time apple decides to change things around its a big deal. 

other companies do the "features" thing. they upgrade a feature so you pay for the new upgrade.


----------

